# my new sears ST/16



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

I got a sears ST16 from out neighbors a few days ago, I decided in stead of making a new thread for every question I decided I would make one.

I got the rest of the 3point today they still have a tiller and Plow (I'm planting trees for them in trade) so I hope to get the tiller and plow soon,

where is the serial plate on the mower deck? I found a serial plate in the tool box under the seat and I dont know what its for the tractor has it's one and so does the 3point, I checked the tiller and is has one, but the plow does not have one and I cant find where one was taken off of it either. any help would be awesome!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Andrew,

Attached is a data sheet for a Sears ST/16 tractor. 
https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/001/3/9/1398-sears-st16.html

Normally, the deck is identified with the tractor, if you can find parts. All you need to know is the cutting width of the deck.

Check with Sears Parts Direct to see if they can help with the plow.


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

the plow does not have the wheel in the front for cutting the sod. is is a sears plow?? I'm gonna try to get pictuers of it,

what kind of air filter cover does my ST16 need I dont have one and what does it look like?

also what does the muffler look like?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The real problem is that the ST/16 and all associated equipment is nearly 50 years old. Manufacturers no longer make parts for it. Attached is a link to Sears Parts Direct for your tractor:

`https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/2rtwiu8h97-000247/craftsman-91725741-front-engine-lawn-tractor-parts`


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

I got a spark plug for it last night and I have spark with the solid state ignition!!! 

what it this for? my one is cracked.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I like those old Sear ST16's, but here is the really bad news.... As you appear to already know, that Techumseh 160 comes with the infamous Techumseh solid state ignition. When (not if) it quits you are SCREWED!!!. That ignition *IS* going to quit and when it does you're going to be looking for an engine replacement. Those obsolete ignition parts are almost impossible to find (part # 610748/610906). If you do find a used OEM trigger mechanism on E-bay, they are usually over $200, and they're 50 years old just like the one you're looking to replace. There are guys out there that sell "upgrade kits", but they usually run in the $150 range. There's a guy out there named Ed Stoller (enginesandmagnets.com) and he's supposedly come up with a way to use a GM PC2 crank sensor to replace the trigger. Ignore this information and you're going to be sorry. You need to consider really hard putting any serious money into that machine. A Chinese 16HP horizontal engine with electric start runs about $400. A Briggs Vanguard twin runs about $1,300(without a muffler kit). In either case, and not trying to sound like an A-hole .... "You're putting lipstick on a pig" as we say down here in MS.

Here's a couple of links to guys that sell "Upgrade kits" that supposedly work. 

TCDI II

Tractor / Welder Replacement Parts for Tecumseh 610748 / 610906


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

That rubber piece on the tube you're asking about is the crankcase vent


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> I like those old Sear ST16's, but here is the really bad news.... As you appear to already know, that Techumseh 160 comes with the infamous Techumseh solid state ignition. When (not if) it quits you are SCREWED!!!. That ignition *IS* going to quit and when it does you're going to be looking for an engine replacement. Those obsolete ignition parts are almost impossible to find (part # 610748/610906). If you do find a used OEM trigger mechanism on E-bay, they are usually over $200, and they're 50 years old just like the one you're looking to replace. There are guys out there that sell "upgrade kits", but they usually run in the $150 range. There's a guy out there named Ed Stoller (enginesandmagnets.com) and he's supposedly come up with a way to use a GM PC2 crank sensor to replace the trigger. Ignore this information and you're going to be sorry. You need to consider really hard putting any serious money into that machine. A Chinese 16HP horizontal engine with electric start runs about $400. A Briggs Vanguard twin runs about $1,300(without a muffler kit). In either case, and not trying to sound like an A-hole .... "You're putting lipstick on a pig" as we say down here in MS.
> 
> Here's a couple of links to guys that sell "Upgrade kits" that supposedly work.
> 
> ...


Ok, the solenoid is bad should I just try and sell it for parts? I dont really like the sears I have had 4 others and never liked them.... and I got this one free so I'm NOT attached to it at all. what would you do?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Andrew 110 said:


> Ok, the solenoid is bad should I just try and sell it for parts? I dont really like the sears I have had 4 others and never liked them.... and I got this one free so I'm NOT attached to it at all. what would you do?


That Tecumseh 160 is going to break your heart at some point when the ignition pukes. You said you had spark...... If it was me, I'd make a video of it turning over with spark. Then I'd pull the entire ignition system off the engine (including flywheel) and use the video to sell it on E-bay for $200 (buyer pays shipping). List both the engine ($75) and the chassis ($100) on Craigslist for parts and take whatever offers you get. You probably wouldn't get $300 if it was complete and ran. It's one of those machines that is worth more money parted out than running, especially with that particular functioning OEM Tecumseh ignition.......


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

Ok, I have a sears SS/16 I'm trying to sell too (with out an engine) so I'm putting them on Craigslist $225 for both. and well see what happens.


----------

